
Uncovering the Fiction of ‘Farm to Table’ Food - azuajef
https://www.propublica.org/podcast/item/farm-to-fable?utm_source=pardot&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=dailynewsletter
======
WalterSear
IMNSHO, the only way to be sure you are reducing your footprint is to eat
ethically.

